# Avv. Martinez: "Ho una copia della due diligence con Vuitton"



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2019)

*Avv. Martinez: "Ho una copia della due diligence con Vuitton"*

L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:

"Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
E' datata novembre.

La segretezza e le smentite sono dovute, ma tutti gli addetti ai lavori sanno che la trattativa è reale.
Vedremo ora cosa succederà."


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Non so più nemmeno se sia un bene o un male, ormai il nostro club è diventato una discarica per i malaffari.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



non so voi ma a me di qui in avanti l'unica partita e trattativa di mercato che mi interessa è questa...altro che Ibra


----------



## 7vinte (22 Dicembre 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so voi ma a me di qui in avanti l'unica partita e trattativa di mercato che mi interessa è questa...altro che Ibra



Concordo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Dicembre 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so voi ma a me di qui in avanti l'unica partita e trattativa di mercato che mi interessa è questa...altro che Ibra



D'accordissimo. "Le seul espoir" che ci rimane


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Preghiamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...




Se ha detto veramente "Louis Vuitton" dimostra di dire una falsita.

Semmai come azienda si parla della LVMH.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se ha detto veramente "Louis Vuitton" dimostra di dire una falsita.
> 
> Semmai come azienda si parla della LVMH.



Il nome "Loius Vuitton" L'ho scritto io per sintetizzare la notizia, in studio parlavano della trattativa con il gruppo di Arnault e lui è intervenuto per dare notizia di questo retroscena, senza però specificare i dettagli a cui fai riferimento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il nome "Loius Vuitton" L'ho scritto io per sintetizzare la notizia, in studio parlavano della trattativa con il gruppo di Arnault e lui è intervenuto per dare notizia di questo retroscena, senza però specificare i dettagli a cui fai riferimento.



Ah ok, grazie per il chiarimento!


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Salvateci. Vi prego.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...




Impossibile, sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero.


Lo so già che si presenterà qualche schifezza di cordata con i peggio soggetti all'interno.


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Dubito che diano una copia di una due diligence riservata a qualcuno che non sia parte dell'operazione. Ci credo zero. Ma tanté non cambierebbe molto l'arrivo di Arnault se non il fatto che magari si cercherebbe di aggirare il FPF come fa il PSG.

Ma sono due anni che scrivo che Elliot si è trovato il Milan in mano senza volerlo e che loro vogliono solo ripianare il bilancio e rivenderlo per recuperare il perso e guadagnarci qualcosa. Attendono se il progetto stadio decolli poi con o senza lo venderanno, ma la cifra cambierebbe con lo stadio e senza stadio. Ad Elliot dei risultati sportivi non importa nulla. Lo scrivo da due anni.


----------



## Aron (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Già me lo immagino il Milan di Arnault i cui dirigenti saranno casualmente Gandini e Braida.


----------



## Casnop (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...


Classico caso di una notizia forse non vera, ma paradossalmente verosimile. LVMH avrebbe una strategia industriale coerente con quella sportiva, ovviamente ipotetica, del nostro club, nel contesto storico di una Europa che cerca un hub finanziario e commerciale potenzialmente lontano da Londra in vocazione isolazionistica, e Milano avrebbe le caratteristiche per esserlo. Ed avrebbe solo convenienze nei confronti di un club, il nostro, in declino industriale, svalutato, e tuttavia con un brand potenzialmente ad alto margine di redditività. Niente di meglio per monsieur Arnault, e la sua galassia di holding, i cui risultati operativi lordi sfiorano i dieci miliardi di euro, ultimo bilancio. Da qui, alla realtà di una trattativa vera, ovviamente, ne corre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Unico barlume di speranza in un mare di mherda


----------



## overlord (22 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Salvateci. Vi prego.



Tocchiamo il toccabile


----------



## Milanlove (22 Dicembre 2019)

arriva la sosta...




...arrivano le """""""""notizie"""""""" sulla futura cessione del Milan.


Ma che buffonata!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> arriva la sosta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me sembra ovvio che sti americani siano di passaggio e che il cambio di proprietà sia inevitabile, non credo a quelli che dicono di un Berlusconi ancora al comando dietro le quinte.


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dubito che diano una copia di una due diligence riservata a qualcuno che non sia parte dell'operazione. Ci credo zero. Ma tanté non cambierebbe molto l'arrivo di Arnault se non il fatto che magari si cercherebbe di aggirare il FPF come fa il PSG.
> 
> Ma sono due anni che scrivo che Elliot si è trovato il Milan in mano senza volerlo e che loro vogliono solo ripianare il bilancio e rivenderlo per recuperare il perso e guadagnarci qualcosa. Attendono se il progetto stadio decolli poi con o senza lo venderanno, ma la cifra cambierebbe con lo stadio e senza stadio. Ad Elliot dei risultati sportivi non importa nulla. Lo scrivo da due anni.



L’ha motivato dicendo che il suo studio è coinvolto,
la stessa cosa successe quando venne comprato Tiffany,
lui aveva la copia della Due Diligence anche lì e lo disse prima. 

Comunque la due diligence non è altro che “fammi vedere i conti”,
e se vedono che si perde soltanto, magari ci pensano a comprarci. 

Io però spero...


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> L’ha motivato dicendo che il suo studio è coinvolto,
> la stessa cosa successe quando venne comprato Tiffany,
> lui aveva la copia della Due Diligence anche lì e lo disse prima.
> 
> ...



Troppe le notizie uscite su LVMH, ormai è chiaro che almeno la due diligence sia stata fatta al di là delle diciharazioni di Martinez, ma come appunto dici tu questo vuol dire "fammi vedere i conti", se non sono convinti dell'affare salterà tutto.
Preghiamo che succeda il miracolo.


----------



## Milanlove (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me sembra ovvio che sti americani siano di passaggio e che il cambio di proprietà sia inevitabile, non credo a quelli che dicono di un Berlusconi ancora al comando dietro le quinte.



sicuro. Ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. 

Possibile che ogni volta che c'è la pausa, ogni volta che quindi non c'è più materiale per parlare di calcio giocato, spuntano fuori nuove "rivelazioni" sulla cessione del Milan? Ogni santa pausa del campionato, arriva la cessione del Milan. E' chiaramente tutto inventato secondo me. Non è possibile che ci sia sempre la stessa identica tempistica.


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Troppe le notizie uscite su LVMH, ormai è chiaro che almeno la due diligence sia stata fatta al di là delle diciharazioni di Martinez, ma come appunto dici tu questo vuol dire "fammi vedere i conti", se non sono convinti dell'affare salterà tutto.
> Preghiamo che succeda il miracolo.



Capito. Ma dubito ci prendano perché i figli ed eredi dell'impero non vogliono il Milan. E' il padre ha 70 anni suonati, una volta passati a questa famiglia poi dobbiamo sperare che ci vada tutto bene e da subito si vada sempre in CL altrimenti poi saremo ancora punto a capo


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Capito. Ma dubito ci prendano perché i figli ed eredi dell'impero non vogliono il Milan. E' il padre ha 70 anni suonati, una volta passati a questa famiglia poi dobbiamo sperare che ci vada tutto bene e da subito si vada sempre in CL altrimenti poi saremo ancora punto a capo



Qualcosa c'è, che si vada fino in fondo o meno lo vedremo,ora come ora son tutte supposizioni.
Sarebbe un gruppo che vorrebbe primeggiare, non vivacchiare non plusvalenze, credo che attirerebbe i campioni fin da subito.
Poi col fifa fair play tutto dovrebbe in ogni caso esser fatto a puntino, ma intanto sono convinto che metterebbero gente di alto spessore in società che sappia fare bene il mestiere, non figurine.


----------



## sacchino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Sapessi caro avvocato quante copie di Louis Vuitton ha mia moglie.....


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Non riesco a credere più a niente se non c'è l'ufficialità,mi dispiace. Ne abbiamo passate troppe per cadere preda di facili entusiasmi.


----------



## Butcher (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vi prego comprerò tutto Louis Vuitton...


----------



## fra29 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Già me lo immagino il Milan di Arnault i cui dirigenti saranno casualmente Gandini e Braida.



Non accadrà mai la cessione a LVMH ma davvero nel caso penseresti Ancora all’innominabile con il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo al comando? Ma davvero?


----------



## Raryof (22 Dicembre 2019)

Salvateci, anche secondo me Elliott non durerà ancora molto, già hanno faticato tantissimo a reggere 1 anno e mezzo sbagliando qualsiasi scelta figuriamoci se dovessero farsi un altro annetto con tanto di progetto tecnico da sviluppare... nah, entro l'estate cederanno o meglio, hanno già ceduto, il loro disinteresse è troppo evidente ormai, l'unica cosa che non capisco sono le uscite, le cessioni, perché non vendono? ora non mi aspetto altro, cessioni, smantellamento e via.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'avvocato Antonello Martinez a Telelombardia:
> 
> "Ho in mano una copia autentica di un documento della due diligence chiesta da Louis Vuitton per acquistare il Milan.
> E' datata novembre.
> ...



Ma che volete che accada. Non avremo mai questa fortuna. Siamo precipitati in un buco nero...


----------



## davidelynch (22 Dicembre 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so voi ma a me di qui in avanti l'unica partita e trattativa di mercato che mi interessa è questa...altro che Ibra



Assolutamente d'accordo il resto è zero.


----------



## DMC (22 Dicembre 2019)

Non sono felice se accade. Non ci sono bastati gli ultimi tre ricconi che ci hanno portato a sto punto. Perche' l'ennesimo dovrebbe essere migliore?

Ci siamo ridotti a sperare in ste cose quando sarebbe bastato avere gente competente e bene intenzionata.

Io dico, Azionariato popolare come fanno in spagna (vedi Barcelona). Abbiamo i numeri per poter avere successo in questa cosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

DMC ha scritto:


> Non sono felice se accade. Non ci sono bastati gli ultimi tre ricconi che ci hanno portato a sto punto. Perche' l'ennesimo dovrebbe essere migliore?
> 
> Ci siamo ridotti a sperare in ste cose quando sarebbe bastato avere gente competente e bene intenzionata.
> 
> Io dico, Azionariato popolare come fanno in spagna (vedi Barcelona). Abbiamo i numeri per poter avere successo in questa cosa.



In questo caso non sarebbe uno sconosciuto cinese o un gruppo di strozzini a prelevare il Milan, bensì uno tra i più ricchi uomini del mondo.
Non si possono paragonare le cose.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Dicembre 2019)

DMC ha scritto:


> Non sono felice se accade. Non ci sono bastati gli ultimi tre ricconi che ci hanno portato a sto punto. Perche' l'ennesimo dovrebbe essere migliore?
> 
> Ci siamo ridotti a sperare in ste cose quando sarebbe bastato avere gente competente e bene intenzionata.
> 
> Io dico, Azionariato popolare come fanno in spagna (vedi Barcelona). Abbiamo i numeri per poter avere successo in questa cosa.



Dove li vedi i 3 ricconi???
-Berlusca ok ci ha fatti vincere tutto
-Cinese pezzente sconosciuto marionetta
-Elliott fondo speculativo


----------



## DMC (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In questo caso non sarebbe uno sconosciuto cinese o un gruppo di strozzini a prelevare il Milan, bensì uno tra i più ricchi uomini del mondo.
> Non si possono paragonare le cose.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dove li vedi i 3 ricconi???
> -Berlusca ok ci ha fatti vincere tutto
> -Cinese pezzente sconosciuto marionetta
> -Elliott fondo speculativo



Elliot e' ricchissimo ma non spende, Cinese pezzente ha scialaquato una fortuna (sua o non sua, poco importa. Il punto e': bisogna spendere bene, non tanto.) Berlusconi quando si e' stufato del giocattolo lo ha lasciato sprofondare.

Dipendere da qualcuno per ottenere successo non e' la via giusta. Se non devi rispondere a nessuno e non sei "licenziabile" dai tifosi che ci mettono la grana, allora questo e' il risultato.
E prima che veniate a farmi tutti gli esempi dei ricconi che hanno avuto successo e blah blah blah...Si', va bene, esistono casi positivi. Ma una squadra come il Milan non e' il PSG o il City o il Chelsea che erano squadre minori o da serie B. E' una top del panorama europeo per tifoseria, trofei e seguito.

Dobbiamo guardare i nostri pari, che sono esplosi seguendo un'altra via, tipo Barcelona e Real Madrid o il Manchester di vari anni fa. Non quello di adesso che e' stato comprato da un riccone, Glazer, che non risponde piu' a nessuno.
E si vede.


----------



## mabadi (22 Dicembre 2019)

L'errore è stato non prendere un vero DS ma fidarsi di Mirabilandia.
Oggi non abbiamo neanche un DS ma solo dirigenti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Dicembre 2019)

DMC ha scritto:


> Elliot e' ricchissimo ma non spende, Cinese pezzente ha scialaquato una fortuna (sua o non sua, poco importa. Il punto e': bisogna spendere bene, non tanto.) Berlusconi quando si e' stufato del giocattolo lo ha lasciato sprofondare.
> 
> Dipendere da qualcuno per ottenere successo non e' la via giusta. Se non devi rispondere a nessuno e non sei "licenziabile" dai tifosi che ci mettono la grana, allora questo e' il risultato.
> E prima che veniate a farmi tutti gli esempi dei ricconi che hanno avuto successo e blah blah blah...Si', va bene, esistono casi positivi. Ma una squadra come il Milan non e' il PSG o il City o il Chelsea che erano squadre minori o da serie B. E' una top del panorama europeo per tifoseria, trofei e seguito.
> ...



Quello che speri non succederà mai, mettitela via. Del resto non discuto nemmeno


----------



## DMC (22 Dicembre 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quello che speri non succederà mai, mettitela via. Del resto non discuto nemmeno



Scusami, ho sbagliato a dire la mia, ritorno nell'ombra.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Dicembre 2019)

DMC ha scritto:


> Scusami, ho sbagliato a dire la mia, ritorno nell'ombra.



Ma no hai fatto bene! Solo che sono realista e penso non accadrà...


----------



## DMC (22 Dicembre 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma no hai fatto bene! Solo che sono realista e penso non accadrà...



Io sogno.

Voglio un calcio piu' giusto e a misura del tifoso. Dei megaricchi salvatori della patria frega assolutamente niente.
Ma tanto il calcio va cosi', tornero' a guardarmi le partite del Sabato e Domenica che si giocano dietro casa mia e bon.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2019)

Per me può comprarci chi vuole, sarò sempre pessimista visto le vicende recenti, prima i fatti, poi l'entusiasmo. Non mi fregano più


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Dicembre 2019)

con la nostra sfiga arriva Vuitton e rinnovano Maldini, Boban Suso e Chalnoglu


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Dicembre 2019)

Finché non vedo, non credo. Ma sto giro voglio gente che strapaga i calciatori per attirarli da noi, ma giocatori veri e forti. Tipo Aguero o simili. Son stufo di vedere strapagati i cesso di Suso e compagnia.


----------



## mabadi (22 Dicembre 2019)

Speriamo che dopo la partita di oggi il fondo decida di venderci per evitare un ulteriore -e senza fine ormai- deprezzamento del club.
La politica del compro giovani per rivenderli la puoi fare con squadre di media bassa classifica con un brand aventi scarso valore e che compri a poco. In un ambiente più sereno, con meno pressioni e costi di gestione umani.
Non con il Milan perché rischi di perdere tutto l'investimento connesso con il valore del brand.


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In questo caso non sarebbe uno sconosciuto cinese o un gruppo di strozzini a prelevare il Milan, bensì uno tra i più ricchi uomini del mondo.
> Non si possono paragonare le cose.


Uno tra i tre più ricchi del mondo


----------



## DMC (22 Dicembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finché non vedo, non credo. Ma sto giro voglio gente che strapaga i calciatori per attirarli da noi, ma giocatori veri e forti. Tipo Aguero o simili. Son stufo di vedere strapagati i cesso di Suso e compagnia.



Ma poi le regole che finora abbiamo dovuto rispettare saranno improvvisamente abolite e potremo spendere vagonate?


----------



## Aron (22 Dicembre 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Non accadrà mai la cessione a LVMH ma davvero nel caso penseresti Ancora all’innominabile con il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo al comando? Ma davvero?



So che Arnault è in affari con Barbara. A parte questo, la cessione ad Arnault (che per me non ci sarà) potrebbe anche essere vera a patto che non ci sia niente di quanto segue: 

-mercato a saldo zero
-dirigenti del solito giro
-partecipazione nulla del proprietario tra Milanello, stadio e interviste
-teatrino sullo stadio


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> So che Arnault è in affari con Barbara. A parte questo, la cessione ad Arnault (che per me non ci sarà) potrebbe anche essere vera a patto che non ci sia niente di quanto segue:
> 
> -mercato a saldo zero
> -dirigenti del solito giro
> ...



Uno come Arnault potrebbe mai prestarsi a teatrini del genere. Che utilità avrebbe?


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Dicembre 2019)

Sarebbe l'unica salvezza.

La salvezza senza questi nuovi compratori sarebbe fallire e ripartire dalla Lega Pro.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Dicembre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Sapessi caro avvocato quante copie di Louis Vuitton ha mia moglie.....


----------



## sacchino (23 Dicembre 2019)

Se non altro almeno andremo in giro con delle belle valigie.


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Sapessi caro avvocato quante copie di Louis Vuitton ha mia moglie.....


Deliziosa, complimenti. Ridiamoci su, ne abbiamo proprio bisogno.


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> So che Arnault è in affari con Barbara. A parte questo, la cessione ad Arnault (che per me non ci sarà) potrebbe anche essere vera a patto che non ci sia niente di quanto segue:
> 
> -mercato a saldo zero
> -dirigenti del solito giro
> ...



Elliott di mestiere lava e ricicla soldi sporchi, quindi era perfettamente propedeutico per i piani del Demonio, anche per convergenti interessi in un paio di scalate di aziende nostrane.

Arnault di mestiere fa il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo, non scriviamo boiate. E lo dico io che sono il precursore e più accanito sostenitore della teoria che vuole i due Demoni ancora in sella.


----------



## sunburn (23 Dicembre 2019)

DMC ha scritto:


> Ma poi le regole che finora abbiamo dovuto rispettare saranno improvvisamente abolite e potremo spendere vagonate?


Il problema è che fino a ora non abbiamo rispettato nessuna regola. E, infatti, ci hanno squalificato per un anno dalle coppe europee...
A noi serve una proprietà che abbia alle spalle delle aziende, meglio ancora se si tratta di una holding. Già solo con una sponsorizzazione che rispetti il valore di mercato e con il consolidamento del bilancio del Milan con quello del gruppo dell'eventuale nuova proprietà, si abbatterebbe drasticamente il rosso di bilancio del club.


----------



## Aron (23 Dicembre 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Uno come Arnault potrebbe mai prestarsi a teatrini del genere. Che utilità avrebbe?



Dipende sempre dagli affari che ci sono dietro. Ma nel caso si facesse non sarebbe un teatrino come con Yonghong Li ed Elliott, ma una società con un partner visibile (Arnault) e altri occulti tramite le solite società del Delaware. 

Oppure ci gira bene e Arnault compra il Milan al 100%. Non lo escludo ma personalmente non ci credo. 

Capiremo molto anche dal prezzo di vendita. 1 miliardo? Cessione fake al 100%.
500 milioni? Forse la cessione è vera.


----------



## sunburn (23 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oppure ci gira bene e Arnault compra il Milan al 100%. Non lo escludo ma personalmente non ci credo.


Se avesse voluto comprarci, l'avrebbe già fatto. 
Uscendo dalla prospettiva Milan-centrica del tifoso, si capisce facilmente che nel panorama economico-finanziario globale l'affare Milan è un affare di piccolo cabotaggio. Giusto per rendere l'idea, basta pensare che recentemente il gruppo di Arnault ha acquistato Tiffany per 15 miliardi di dollari e tra l'uscita della notizia di un interesse del gruppo e la firma è passato meno di un mese. Quando Commisso prese la Fiorentina, tra l'uscita della notizia e la firma passò una settimana.
Tutta questa telenovela Arnault- Milan mi sembra abbastanza insensata(e infondata). Ovviamente spero di essere smentito al più presto, ma a oggi sembra tutto inverosimile.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Dicembre 2019)

Ma dai Martinez raga! uno che va a telelombardia, è più credibile topo gigio


----------



## __king george__ (23 Dicembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se avesse voluto comprarci, l'avrebbe già fatto.
> Uscendo dalla prospettiva Milan-centrica del tifoso, si capisce facilmente che nel panorama economico-finanziario globale l'affare Milan è un affare di piccolo cabotaggio. Giusto per rendere l'idea, basta pensare che recentemente il gruppo di Arnault ha acquistato Tiffany per 15 miliardi di dollari e tra l'uscita della notizia di un interesse del gruppo e la firma è passato meno di un mese. Quando Commisso prese la Fiorentina, tra l'uscita della notizia e la firma passò una settimana.
> Tutta questa telenovela Arnault- Milan mi sembra abbastanza insensata(e infondata). Ovviamente spero di essere smentito al più presto, ma a oggi sembra tutto inverosimile.



anche Suning da quando uscì la notizia che volevano la minoranza e l'acquisto totale saranno passati max 15 giorni in effetti…


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2019)

Telelombardia,basta questo.


----------

